

Mt. Gox UI is back up and Trading Should Resume Soon - JacobIrwin

...per Mt. Gox.<p>Mt. Gox is back up. Well, the UI is anyway. Real-time trade data is not yet appearing but opening bid/ask price is being shown around $17.5 USD/BC. All users have been required to reset passwords and go through an approval process before using the site post-relaunch. A few days ago when I reset mine, the approval process was quick and fast. But assumedly, a real human is approving (or at least monitoring) these submissions. So if you are scrambling to get back in just now, there may be a longer wait.<p>Purportedly, we will see the Mt. Gox market resume very soon.<p>I wrote earlier this week in my blog (http://jacobirw.wordpress.com/2011/06/20/what-will-happen-with-bitcoin-and-mt-gox-post-hack-im-bullish/).<p>I still feel this way and thus I will not be buying any Bitcoins until I can see a bottom. If options (puts) and short positions were available, then I'd be actively trading - but implementation of these strategies/features are likely on pause (or pushed out) now.
======
JacobIrwin
Look at the volume for Mt. Gox:
<http://bitcoincharts.com/markets/mtgoxUSD.html>

